# My new boys



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't been into betas in a while I've been keeping a cellophane veil tale for a while but it belongs to a friend. 

Today I decided to get another Betta but I ended up with 2.

first off is a "Cambodian?" dragon scale round tail. It almost looks like a veil tale in the pic. I wasn't planing on getting this guy but that brilliant white face just caught my eye.










Next is a half moon plackat he is black with bits of blue on the body & between fin rays I think it' called a "Black orchid" pattern. This little guy loves to show off!





















you can see a little better the round tail in this pic









Culled petco stock or not I think they're both beautiful


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice. Love the Black Orchid. The Dragon might be a Delta tail or does it have a bit of a point in the middle of the tail it could be a spade tail.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

No point in the tail when he holds it out wide it looks just like a roundish spoon. Round tails aren't too popular any more they were more popular in the early 90's. I was thinking delta tail at first. Could be delta they look similar but the delta has a more "squared" off look I thought.
Well whatever, round or delta, that white face just rocks my socks XD! The white is like the reflector stuff on shoes( if that makes any sense) & has the same look up close & reflects light. it's hard to get a good pic of him!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes probably is a round tail.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

The Dragon's gill plates are even red when he flairs XD I've noticed the Plakat seems to be a bit more aggressive & initiates flaring contest with the dragon alot. I'm starting to love the HM Plakat. I bet a HM Crown Plakat with the black orchid color would look amazing.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

they are very beautiful, congratz


----------

